# More Messerschmitts



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are some pics of my latest aircraft models, both are 1/72 scale.

One is a HobbyBoss easy assembly Bf 109G and the other is a Huma Me 609. I expected the HobbyBoss kit to be ready for paint in a very short amount of time but that turned out not to be the case unless you want to over look some huge gaps. Both these models required more putty work than expected but the Huma kit gets a pass because its an old limited run kit...no excuses can be made for the HobbyBoss kit since its intended for beginning modelers. I have built two of these easy assembly kits before and they had an overall good fit compared to this Bf 109G.

Here are some pics.

































Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those look good so far. I built a couple Huma kits and they were not "bad". No worse than a lot of other kits of that vintage. To be fair to the Hobby Boo Boo kit, the 109G is one of their very first Easy Kits and they have gotten considerably better overall.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Nick!

I have found this HobbyBoss Bf 109 being no easier to build than a regular kit since I needed to do this much putty work, also some of the smaller parts did not fit well into the slots provided unless the tab was carved down a bit. 
But there are some good points to this kit, they give you two canopies one closed and one meant to be posed open, a nice decal sheet, two sets of extra wheels and tail wheels. Once the basic airframe is built it looks pretty good to me. Not bad for such a cheap model.

Of all the Huma kits I have built this Me 609 has been the worst one to work with. One thing I notice with all the Huma kits is they have sort of a 'greazy' feel to the plastic even after washing the model parts several times with Dawn dish soap.


Agentsmith


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I forgot about that 609! gotta figure out where I have my kit stashed. I bought it bagged, so it's stuffed in a box with other bagged kits somewhere.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

While I had the airbrush out for painting some other projects I decided to rework some of the pre-shading on these two models and also add some highlights.


















Below you can see the results after the pre-shading was covered by another coat of RLM 76.

















Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those are looking n ice so far


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you Nick!

A bit more has been done on the Messerschmitts, the upper surface camo has been airbrushed on free handed.
































Both of these models will be getting a coat of Future sprayed on soon.

Agentsmith


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

A bit more work has been done on the Messerschmitts, the models were sprayed with Future and the decals were put on.
Also the prop and spinners for the Me 609 were assembled and are ready to be put on the model. The landing gear legs of the Me 609 are very crude and needed some carving and re-shaping to make them look usable...this kit must be one of Huma's earlier efforts, I have built other Huma kits that were better detailed.

















Agentsmith


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I always like an Agentsmith photo post !


----------

